# [SOLVED] USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!



## Tanner8

Windows 7
--

Hello, I am having an issue getting my microphone working. I used to have the Logitech USB mic about a year ago and that worked great, then one day it stopped working. I tried fixing it for a while but couldn't figure it out, so I gave up on it. The mic was not the problem because it worked perfectly fine on other computers. Recently a came across another brand USB mic so I decided I would give that a try also, this just doesn't work either. I am having the same problem.

The problem is that when I plug it in, it recognizes and installs the drivers (USB Audio Device). When I go into recording on sound options, it shows the mic there as the default device. Now when I click it, the levels tab is just blank. Also I cannot make any changes to the microphone such as "Listen to this device" etc, none of the options will stick. If I go into windows sound recording for example, it will tell me "An audio recording device cannot be found".

To trouble shoot this issue, I uninstalled the USB port it is plugged into, tried it again. I tried this with multiple ports front and back. I then tried uninstalling USB Audio Device drivers, then when I plug the mic in, it installs everything again. It does it all successfully, no errors, but then it doesn't give me a working mic.

I made a video demonstrating the problem. The quality isn't too good but you can get an idea of it from here.

YouTube - Mic Issues

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Update audio drivers.

Check settings on audio manufacturer's control panel (e.g., Realtek, IDT, etc...)

Try the MIC in another system


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*



jcgriff2 said:


> Update audio drivers.
> 
> Check settings on audio manufacturer's control panel (e.g., Realtek, IDT, etc...)
> 
> Try the MIC in another system


This is a USB microphone, it doesn't require mobo audio drivers to get it to recognize. I have uninstalled my motherboards audio drivers because I have a soundcard, so I just use that for sound. Either way, that shouldn't have anything to do with it because the problem isn't me not hearing anything. It is windows not fully recognizing the microphone. It is not accepting any input.

Also I already stated the mic works perfectly fine..

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Go to device manager and uninstall all audio devices - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Re-boot; Windows will reinstall upon boot-up.

I have IDT audio on this laptop; Realtek on another. Both have settings in IDT/Realtek CTRL panel for line-in audio MIC that can override Windows Audio CP.


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Ugh now I have these problems I never had before. I get the "No speakers or headphones are plugged in error". I have installed and updated my soundcard drivers as well as High Definition Audio Device. I have tried everything I could think of to fix this issue but it's just not working. Thank you.


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Ok ya now I have that blank levels problem for my speakers.. This is such a mess..


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Run system restore - choose a restore point prior to audio device uninstall - 
START | type *rstrui*

Plug USB MIC in.

Run DirectX Kernel diag report - DirextX Kernel Diagnostics - sysnative.com MVP

Attach text file to next post.


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Great, the restore fixed things. I should have made a point before I started any of this work, had to go back a little while. Here is the file:


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Create system restore point - 
START | type *create*

Update Realtek HD audio drivers - these are Vista SP0 drivers -


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]      Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Playback: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Playback: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_15BD3112&REV_1001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Manufacturer ID: 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Product ID: 100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Type: WDM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5433 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      WHQL Logo'd: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    Date and Size:[COLOR=red][B] 6/12/2007[/B][/COLOR] 07:06:40, 1097512 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Other Files: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  [/FONT]

Driver Reference Table - sysnative.com - MVP


Your primary audio as listed by DirectX - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]-------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sound Devices[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]-------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Description: Speakers ([COLOR=navy]ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device[/COLOR])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Playback: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Playback: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_8788&SUBSYS_82751043&REV_00[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Manufacturer ID: 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Product ID: 100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]              Type: WDM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Driver Name: [COLOR=red][B]cmudaxp.sys[/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       WHQL Logo'd: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Date and Size: 9/23/2009 11:45:30, 1257472 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Other Files: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Driver Provider: ASUSTeK[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    HW Accel Level: Basic[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Cap Flags: 0xF1F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         HW Memory: 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Voice Management: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No[/FONT]

 
Do you have driver signing turned off? All x64 device drivers must be digitally signed - 



Code:


[FONT=lucida console]------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DxDiag Notes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Display Tab 1: No problems found.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Display Tab 2: No problems found.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Display Tab 3: No problems found.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     [COLOR=red][COLOR=darkred]Sound Tab 1:[/COLOR] The file cmudaxp.sys is not digitally[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]signed[/COLOR], which means that it has not been tested by [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Sound Tab 2: No problems found.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     [COLOR=red][COLOR=darkred]Sound Tab 3:[/COLOR] The file cmudaxp.sys is not digitally[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]signed[/COLOR], which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Sound Tab 4: No problems found.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Input Tab: No problems found.  [/FONT]

I think the ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device may be the problem here. See if updated drivers available.


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*



jcgriff2 said:


> Create system restore point -
> START | type *create*
> 
> Update Realtek HD audio drivers - these are Vista SP0 drivers -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=lucida console]      Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Playback: No[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Playback: No[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]      Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_15BD3112&REV_1001[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]  Manufacturer ID: 1[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       Product ID: 100[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]             Type: WDM[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]      Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]   Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5433 (English)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]      WHQL Logo'd: n/a[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]    Date and Size:[COLOR=red][B] 6/12/2007[/B][/COLOR] 07:06:40, 1097512 bytes[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]      Other Files: [/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]  Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  [/FONT]
> 
> Driver Reference Table - sysnative.com - MVP
> 
> 
> Your primary audio as listed by DirectX -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=lucida console]-------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Sound Devices[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]-------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       Description: Speakers ([COLOR=navy]ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device[/COLOR])[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Playback: Yes[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Playback: Yes[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_8788&SUBSYS_82751043&REV_00[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]   Manufacturer ID: 1[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]        Product ID: 100[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]              Type: WDM[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       Driver Name: [COLOR=red][B]cmudaxp.sys[/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]    Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console] Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       WHQL Logo'd: No[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]     Date and Size: 9/23/2009 11:45:30, 1257472 bytes[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       Other Files: [/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]   Driver Provider: ASUSTeK[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]    HW Accel Level: Basic[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]         Cap Flags: 0xF1F[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]         HW Memory: 0[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]  Voice Management: No[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No[/FONT]
> 
> 
> Do you have driver signing turned off? All x64 device drivers must be digitally signed -
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=lucida console]------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]DxDiag Notes[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]   Display Tab 1: No problems found.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]   Display Tab 2: No problems found.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]   Display Tab 3: No problems found.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]     [COLOR=red][COLOR=darkred]Sound Tab 1:[/COLOR] The file cmudaxp.sys is not digitally[/COLOR][/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]signed[/COLOR], which means that it has not been tested by [/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]     Sound Tab 2: No problems found.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]     [COLOR=red][COLOR=darkred]Sound Tab 3:[/COLOR] The file cmudaxp.sys is not digitally[/COLOR][/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]signed[/COLOR], which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]     Sound Tab 4: No problems found.[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]       Input Tab: No problems found.  [/FONT]
> 
> I think the ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device may be the problem here. See if updated drivers available.


Thanks. I was actually going to compeltely uninstall the Realtek drivers. Those are for motherboard sound, I don't use that at all, everything is done through my soundcard.

I am updating my Xonar drivers to the latest ones now, will tell you how it goes.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Uninstalling Realtek will likely result in Windows 7 reinstalling upon reboot.

You may want to try disabling the Realtek audio device in Device Manager.


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Yes I shut off onboard audio from the BIOS. Also I realize the sound problem I was having earlier was due to the newer drivers of ASUS. I am trying to fix these issues now so I can use the newer drivers.


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

It looks like I can't even touch those drivers otherwise this problem occurs. I tried 4 different sets and they all result in the same thing. I did an SFC /scannow and it fixed some things, but said it couldn't fix everything and ended up giving me a ~15mb log file. I will have to restore again just to get my sound back. At first I didn't think the mic and soundcard were related because it is a USB microphone and uses separate drivers. But since I am having issues with the card too, they might just be connected.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

From DxDiag - you can see that Windows 7 installed the USB audio driver - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]---------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sound Capture Devices[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Microphone (7- USB Audio Device)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: [COLOR=red]USBAUDIO.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 7/13/2009 19:06:32, 109568 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Aux (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: cmudaxp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 9/23/2009 11:45:30, 1257472 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5433 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 6/12/2007 07:06:40, 1097512 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Mic in at front panel (Pink) (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5433 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 6/12/2007 07:06:40, 1097512 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Microphone (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: cmudaxp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 9/23/2009 11:45:30, 1257472 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Line In (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: cmudaxp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 9/23/2009 11:45:30, 1257472 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]           Description: Stereo Mix (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Sound Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Default Voice Capture: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Driver Name: cmudaxp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Date and Size: 9/23/2009 11:45:30, 1257472 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]

I see others are having issues with the same Asus audio device - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- Asus Xonar DX DSP Mode not working

What brand USB MIC are you using now? What does the Xonar audio do for you that Realtek did/ could not?

It is interesting to me that you also reported problems with the Logitech MIC and found out later the MIC was fine.

I have internal laptop MIC, but also use directional USB as well as line-in MIC; no issues - Windows 7 x64 - HP dv7-1020us. 

Here is my audio from Device Manager - 









I know if I remove NVIDIA audio - no audio. If no IDT codec - no audio, either.

As you stated, USB MIC should not be a problem here at all. Have you tried Realtek only?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

I am using a Dynex mic now. The Asus Xonar yields much better sound quality. I also use an optical cable with it. I haven't tried just Realtek because the Asus drivers get installed automatically on restart. Either way, I have always used USB mic's with my soundcard in. The reason being because the optical cable takes the place of the microphone jack. With this soundcard it is basically either optical, or a mic. So that's when I purchased the Logitech and had no issues. Until one day, it just stopped working.

Since then I just put the mic away and figured I would deal with it later. Now almost a year later, I need the mic again, so I bought a different brand, but same issues.

I still do have a small feeling that this is really something to do with windows, and may not even be related to my audio drivers. Because like I said, the problem isn't not hearing anything, the problem is that it is like..half recognizing it.

What do you think is the best method to fix all corrupted files in windows? Maybe something small got corrupted that is connected to this? Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

You can try one of these - 

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums

Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Tanner8

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

Good news! I did a full repair install. Took 3+ hours, however, the mic works now! Right when I plugged it in, it installed the necessary drivers, then all of the mic options were full available. I guess there was a corrupt file that was the problem, glad this is fixed. Thank you very much for your help!

Edit: Also wanted to say that this also fixed the update problem with my soundcard. I now upgraded to the latest drivers and there are no issues :wink:.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: USB Microphone Not Working, Video Included!*

You are very welcome. This thread was extremely interesting for me as well - and I too learned.

It is always a pleasure to work with someone like yourself who is wide open to suggestions, even though the intention of such are not always clear at first and can be frustrating. Thank you.

I'm glad this agonizing issue is now solved for you.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------

